# Check Out The Pics Of These Tires



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

A friend borrowed a camper. He was told the spare was flat. He replaced the spare with a new tire, good thing too because we had to put it on before the one in the pics decided to explode. Notice the huge bubble in it. Notice the cracks in the tread showing you where its getting ready to explode. We are not sure what he did to it, hit a curb or pothole but he did something. To know this guy this would not suprise you. The guy who borrowed it knew pretty quick it had a bad tire, yeah, ya think.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, nice catch!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Excellent workmanship on those tires.

Where can I buy a set like those?

Oh yeah, on any (some day soon) death trap Keystone OB trailer.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have a Milestar that looks almost like that. I haven't sent them back they are still mounted on the factory rims.

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL! Good eye on that one


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Holy Smokes!!! Glad he caught it!

-CC


----------



## aircare (Mar 30, 2007)

My Milestars are no that bad,but solved that problem today.
Don't know if I can ever get ant thing out of Milestar,they will never return my call.Will keep trying to call may have to hire some help.

Bought 5 jeep 15x7 wheels and 5 CUSTOM TRAILER PLUS made in the U.S.A. by Cooper tire 225/75R15 rated 2540 pounds.
Know it is a little over kill but only thnig made in AMERICA!!!!
Also I like my family and other people on the road.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

My husband who used to be a mechanic said it looked like there might have been a bent axle that put undue pressure on that tire. I would have him check it out. It kind of makes me wonder about HatCity's tire/axle problem.

Darlene


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Holy cow!! Good catch


----------



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> My husband who used to be a mechanic said it looked like there might have been a bent axle that put undue pressure on that tire. I would have him check it out. It kind of makes me wonder about HatCity's tire/axle problem.
> 
> Darlene


I'm the one that was borrowing the trailer.

Like Travis said, if you knew the guy that owned the trailer, it wouldn't surprise you to think that he probably ran over some curbs or large boulders at a high rate of speed and busted some of the cords inside the tire. God only knows how long it's been like that also. He's the kind of guy that waits for something to fail then fixes the bare minimum to get it working again, instead of just doing some preventive maintenance... 
The front tire on the other side is starting to look a little egg shaped as well. But I bought him one tire, that was enough.

Hopefully by next summer I'll have my own trailer and won't have to worry about stuff like this...


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

It's looks like you were driving your trailer on an Oval track.









Good Catch!!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, our Milestar tires were not that bad when we received them, and I thought they were pretty bad. We have WEFOKU brand tires made in China now, they are passable, I hope.







Well these were our replacement tires from the Milestar company after complaining about the dry rot the day we received the TT. They sent them to us UPS (said originally they were going to send certificates to buy any tire we wanted







), we had to pay to have someone put these WEFOKU tires on rims of old Milestars. You are very fortunate to have found those tires.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

What brand are those tires? The tread doesn't look like that on my Duros. Are these Chinese tires?

Mike


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

They are alarming looking for sure.


----------



## sawbones25 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Update*

The other tire that I said was looking bad... Well it blew out on him and destroyed the wheel well and most of the body around it.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sawbones25 said:


> *Update*
> 
> The other tire that I said was looking bad... Well it blew out on him and destroyed the wheel well and most of the body around it.










No one was hurt I hope!?

MaeJae


----------

